# Help! Ford 6610 Will not crank with switch



## monroefiredog1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I am a new member here and am looking for some help from the experts on here. I bought a used 1985 Ford 6610 Tractor without cab, from a local government. There were many things that required attention and I have fixed some of the issues.

However, it will not start with the key switch, but I can cross the solenoid out and start it. I thought that there may be a wire that had came off the ign switch, but that is not the case as far as I can tell. There are two terminals on the switch that don't have anything attached, but I am unable to find any wired that are close and will hook on the switch. It has two hot wires coming to the switch and one leaving when you turn to start that is hot. 

Are all the terminals on the switch used or not? There may be a broken wire somewhere I am still in the process of checking all the wires, but thought that someone on here may know the answer or have info that willl help this process go faster. 

The safety switch that goes to the transmission is not hooked up (straight wired i think) and I do not know where it is suppose to hook up. Any help or diagrams will be of great help. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

*6610 wiring*

Does the pigtail from the neutral switch still have the male/female bullet nose harness connector? There should be a matching one in the harness from the key switch. Quite often when there is a problem with the neutral switch the pigtail gets unplugged and the harness connector gets a "jumper" made from whatever is available. Look for the matching connector under the paneling beneath the key switch. Also look for a switch near the PTO lever. If you have that switch, then look for another thread on here for a 3930 with this issue. The circuits should be similar. 
As for the key switch -- There are more than one switch available for Ford tractors, and not all are identical. Some have the pins marked, some do not. Your tractor could have any one of them by now, so trial and error, voltmeter or testlight experimenting is the only way to know which pin is which. And yes, there may well be extra pins that are not used.


----------



## monroefiredog1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not sure if that part from the switch is still there, however I did have another neutral safety switch installed in the trans, it is just not hooked up. I will look for the one from the switch. I know that it was bypassed because it will crank in gear if you are not careful when you short the solenoid What is the switch near the PTO for? Thank you for the info.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

*switches*

Most Ford tractors of that vintage have a neutral switch under the shift cover controlled by the hi/low shifter. The wires are connected to the switch internally, and exit near the front of the cover. They are then connected into the main harness, key switch, and starter wiring. The connector is usually on the left side of the steering column below the fuel tank. The other switch I mentioned (if the tractor has one) will be mounted back behind to PTO engagement lever.


----------



## Price Tuley (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a 6610 New Holland w/o the cab. Mine runs, everything has been jumped out and no electrical except for starting circuit. I am in the process of mapping out the electrical wiring diagram as none of the books have the correct one. Maybe we can help each other. I have figured out the starting circuit if you are interested. My problem in the starting circuit is the switch in the pto, in the off position. Do you want to collaborate. The start circuit goes from the ign sw to a relay behind the instrument cluster to a transmission neutral switch to the starter solenoid. The actuating circuit for the relay (behind the cluster) goes to a switch on the pto handle. I have specific and wire colors if you are interested. My problem is the switch on the pto handle, I think. LOL


----------

